# Bubble Fogger?



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

My neighbor has a fogger that makes bubbles!!!!

Want!!! Actually when I got a look at it, it looked rather flimsy but it made really good smoke bubbles. I have never seen this before!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Have it and love !Last year they were everywhere wmart-kmart and other retailers.I bought mine from grandinroad.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

There was a brief but lively discussion on these in August. Lots of good information.

I had rather poor luck with mine: the large bubbles didn't leave the machine before popping and the small bubbles mostly went straight to the ground. Others had far better luck.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I got one this year....Damn the thing works great....little bubble works great...the large ones...... OK... but it ran all night for Halloween, and it was above the three singing pumpkins worked real well, i do admit that other people have had bad luck with there's, so if you get one run it through its paces to make sure it works for you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to buy one of these for TOT this year. I was thinking about it yesterday while playing with our daughter - she loves bubbles and we have this automated octopus character that makes bubbles non-stop. It was cool watching them float across the yard and around the house and down the street. I said to my wife it would be cool to run the foggers and also the bubble machine at the same time.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

I've used one for the last 2 yrs and had good luck with it... again the smaller bubbles did work better. Everyone loves popping the smoke bubbles LOL


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

We picked one up at Target last year for $40-50. The bubbles are awesome - but the machine itself is really cheap. The internal fan is not strong enough for the large bubbles - so to get them to fly away you need to setup a separate fan behind the unit. Ours also leaked bubble or fog fluid out of the bottom.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm late to the dance here, but we used one in our clown area last year. i bought it year before last, when Kmart was blowing them out after Halloween (i think i paid like $10, i wouldn't have bought it not been super-cheap!)
anyway, we played around with it, and decided it worked best placed WAY overhead. give the heavier bubbles more hang-time. we also had a regular kiddie bubble machine going in this area, it worked FANFREAKINTASTIC, millions of bubbles of all sizes. again, we placed it well overhead


----------

